# Antique-Locks The Forum > Padlocks >  Old Slaymaker Rustless padlock

## kirky

I bought this old slaymaker rustless padlock at a locale antique store awhile back for $2.00. Im looking for the manufacturing year and any other information. 

Its says Slaymaker rustless on the front, it also says made in USA on the back. 

(Please leave any comments or information about this padlock)

----------

